# fockers tried it again!



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

My car has already been broken into twice since I moved down here 2 years ago, and guess what? Last night someone got into my car again, only this time I win. I went to the east coast mini meet on Sunday, so I had already cleared out what little I had in the car, including the back seat, everything in the glove box, etc. Basically there was nothing you could take out of the car without using some tools. So anyway I get in the car this morning to go to work and my glove box is open and my ashtray is open too, but that was it. So I'm pissed, but I didn't loose anything, so I guess it's all good, no broken windows this time since I've left my doors unlocked ever since the last time I got broken into.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2002)

Adam, u should buy a pitbull and feed it hot sauce and gun powder and let it stay in your car over night. the theifs will have a very nice surpise waiting for them once they open the door..


----------



## 00sentra (May 23, 2002)

that sucks, some kids did that to my uncles truck and stole all of his system...they were prepared (had tools). He wanted revenge so we hooked another system up...only this time we waited for those fucker to show up at his house and do it again.....My uncle was on shift when he saw them, he woke me up and said theyre here...there were three of them. We didnt recoginze any of them they were about 16yo. Instead of calling the cops who would take an hour to get there we got our baseball bats out and scared the shit out of those little fuckers...I didnt know shit could move so fast....they all got away, and we still have no idea who they were or where they came from, but noones focked with my uncles truck again. I know this method s time consuming, but well worth the result.


----------



## Sr20 B12 (May 1, 2002)

In Brooklyn, the guys will tow away your whole car right from your driveway or parking spot, without even getting out of the truck. Strip your car and toss it in less than 24 hours. These guys have talent!


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2002)

I live in the mountains... no one steals my amp b/c the ******** think its a time-bomb... haha 
nah, i lock my car everywhere i go...
when i got my new rims i got special lugs that need a key to take off... im paranoid as hell... when i go to ATL. i freak out


----------



## slowSER (Jun 14, 2002)

dirtyserturbo said:


> *Adam, u should buy a pitbull and feed it hot sauce and gun powder and let it stay in your car over night. the theifs will have a very nice surpise waiting for them once they open the door.. *


Damn one genuinely amusing post from dirtysr2021lbmonster gets lost in the shuffle.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2002)

Dirty-Dirty South!


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2002)

Adam said:


> *My car has already been broken into twice since I moved down here 2 years ago, and guess what? Last night someone got into my car again, only this time I win. I went to the east coast mini meet on Sunday, so I had already cleared out what little I had in the car, including the back seat, everything in the glove box, etc. Basically there was nothing you could take out of the car without using some tools. So anyway I get in the car this morning to go to work and my glove box is open and my ashtray is open too, but that was it. So I'm pissed, but I didn't loose anything, so I guess it's all good, no broken windows this time since I've left my doors unlocked ever since the last time I got broken into. *


why not just put an alarm on it? and stop it all
once and foreal


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

I have one, it doesn't stop them.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2002)

Adam said:


> *I have one, it doesn't stop them. *


then when it goes off go outside and woooop some ass. tehehehe.j/k ne ways then I guess the unlocked doors are a good thing then.


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

anyone ever see that Bond flick where the guys try to break into his Yellow Lambourghini and it blows up? BOOM!!!!
Then you would have no more thieves and you could say that the thieves did it for fun, use the insurance money to buy a brand new Nissan!

-Nick


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

sentrastud said:


> *anyone ever see that Bond flick where the guys try to break into his Yellow Lambourghini and it blows up? BOOM!!!!
> Then you would have no more thieves and you could say that the thieves did it for fun, use the insurance money to buy a brand new Nissan!
> 
> -Nick *


lol, thats great  
anyways, u wanna hear something low? some lil puke head stole my chrome tire valve cap covers that came with my mags. damn lil brats id fu**ing slap their lil asses out, no matter whpo they are!! and id bring a crow bar too!!!


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

thats crap, little bastards steal anything they can get their hands on!!

-Nick


----------



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

im 16 :-\ lol


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

89Sentra said:


> *im 16 :-\ lol *



True, but I'm sure you have morals. 

BTW, I too was once a victim to the "chrome valve stem cap bandits".


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

yeah and you wanna hear something really bad? i only had 3 of my old plastic valve cap covers, so i had to take my fourth off of my old bike, lol. maybe i should get a sticker saying 'powered by huffy'


----------



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

sentra94xe said:


> *
> 
> 
> True, but I'm sure you have morals.
> ...


Yeah Im good but i cant speak for some my friends  i try but it dont work...


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

89Sentra said:


> *im 16 :-\ lol *


Im 16 too!!!! Usually its not the High-school students who steal stuff around here. Its usually the little gradeschool kids ( grade6-9). The kids who cant drive but steal it for their brothers cars or stuff like that.

-Nick


----------



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

how u no so much if u only 16?

i thought u was olda lol


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

You'd be amazed at how young some of the members here are. I'm only 18 myself!


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

I'm an old 22 (next b-day is in 2 months!!!)


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

im only 18, and i have inherited the car from my dad who gave up on as soon as i put the pop charger in it. he basically told me hed pay for the car and anything i break i pay to fix, and if the car breaks for good, he'll break me for good heheh not that im not used to it! ive gotten away with alot of things with that car


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

22 is not old, it's *not* old!


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Adam said:


> *22 is not old, it's not old! *



I know, I was just messin'... wish I could stay this age forever. I have to actually be an adult now!


----------



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

yup im still 16 lol.... but i cant wait till next yr when i get my liceanse


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

i joined the B15sentra boards when i was 15. You learn stuff fast!!!! Get a Haynes manual to, its is like a Bible of Nissan knowledge! 

89Sentra-> the minimum age is 17 in New York?! Whoa, you should come to Alberta, Canada man! Its 16 here!

-Nick


----------



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

I just oprder the Haynes Manual.. I hope i get it beforemy trip to cali..


16 for learners permit and 17 for liceasne here.. it sux. and plus they want to make it 18 now.. 

pretty soon there prob gonna make driving illegal


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

Haynes manuals are great for everything!

About the liscencing, its 14 to get a learners permit here and 16 to get a license. They are thinking of moving to one of those graduated License things next year. It does suck (well not for me  ).

-Nick


----------



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

Yeah ill have my liceanse before they change the law at least..


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2002)

Hey Red88...where in Cali foo? I'm in Oakland, recently moved here. Me and a few other members are hopefully trying to get a meet somewhere in San Jose or close to it. I'll give ya details if you want? Most are Altima owners tho, but it's still Nissan.

Oh go check out stickdeath for "anti-theft" devices....LMFAO. Some of those are funny. 

I had some punks steal a radar detector out of my dad's truck, TWICE!! And this isn't about cars, but some punks came into my back yard and stole my bike.  My friend saw them, pop went to go check on it *they recognized his truck*, and they fled. Cops couldn't find them. We came [] <---that close to getting it back too. I hate thieves.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2002)

BWaltima. said:


> *Hey Red88...where in Cali foo? I'm in Oakland, recently moved here. Me and a few other members are hopefully trying to get a meet somewhere in San Jose or close to it. I'll give ya details if you want? Most are Altima owners tho, but it's still Nissan.
> 
> Oh go check out stickdeath for "anti-theft" devices....LMFAO. Some of those are funny.
> 
> I had some punks steal a radar detector out of my dad's truck, TWICE!! And this isn't about cars, but some punks came into my back yard and stole my bike.  My friend saw them, pop went to go check on it *they recognized his truck*, and they fled. Cops couldn't find them. We came [] <---that close to getting it back too. I hate thieves. *


SAN JO fo sho. so yall got altimas huh? well lat
me know whats up. If you guys get a meet going chances are Ill be there if Im not working.May be Ill get one of muh boys to take out his Altima insted of muh B12.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2002)

Bring the Altima, sentra, maxima, whatever. it'll be cool to have a few other people out there. August 17th is the date we want, i'll let ya know more details when I get em.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

august 17. sweet deal.. i wanna be there.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2002)

Sweet! more people...i'll let ya know the details when I get them!! We're trying to have a BBQ too, we just have to find a good spot. Anyone recommend a place?


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2002)

http://www.altimas.net/forum/showthread.php?threadid=45186

Here's the original thread at Altimas.net. Can we post there so everyone else knows? ANd I don't wanna ruin this thread either.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2002)

BWaltima. said:


> *Sweet! more people...i'll let ya know the details when I get them!! We're trying to have a BBQ too, we just have to find a good spot. Anyone recommend a place? *


try cunningham park or hellyer park. just an idea
of parks.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2002)

hope nobody gonna hate on muh ride. some dumb bea bea hit me on muh fender.  bea tride to make me hit senter devide wit here fing explorer. she spun out and totaled it.tehehehe... muh dent her no rear end, but at least she didnt touch muh rims.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2002)

Nobody will hate on nobody. My rides just as fucked up with the primered body kit and cracks...lol. And plus I have no other mods except my neons...hence the new username.  

You check out that link? It's got specific dates now. If you guys can bring something it would be much appreciated!! HOpe to see you guys there!! E-mail me at [email protected] if you have any questions.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2002)

GlowstickBoy said:


> *Nobody will hate on nobody. My rides just as fucked up with the primered body kit and cracks...lol. And plus I have no other mods except my neons...hence the new username.
> 
> You check out that link? It's got specific dates now. If you guys can bring something it would be much appreciated!! HOpe to see you guys there!! E-mail me at [email protected] if you have any questions. *


I work till4 PM on the weekends. That shit sux. 
but on the good side I just got an appartment in union city.. so Ima be right there kinda. So for sure at lake Elizabeth? If I could make it I will.
Ill prolly bring muh wife and son. Or just muh son...


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2002)

Location : Central Park (aka Lake Elizabeth) 

Address : 1110 Stevenson Ave - Fremont Ca 94538 

Date Time : August 17th.....1pm--??


This is the info. I posted this on the southwest forum too. Bring everyone man! We'll have food, cars, more food.  

Hope this get's bigger than what we expect. So invite all your other friends!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2002)

Oh hey, if you guys could bring something, that would be much appreciated. Chips, meat, drinks, etc. Just whatever you feel might be necessary.


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

somebody keeps on stealing my hubcaps and I hate it.


----------



## SE-R Kid (Jun 24, 2002)

Why do you have hubcaps on an SR20 powered car? Sleeper effect?


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2002)

why not just put on rims with a locking lug? itll save you thge time and money of getting new hub caps.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2002)

I wish someone would steal my hubcaps. They keep on making a clicking noise when I go over bumps. Makes it sound like a piece of shit.  

Please direct your thieves my way.


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

I would direct them your way if I had hupcaps. I think black out wheels look better hupcaps.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

i had a nightmare that my car was stripped and my rims were gone andin place of the rims they put on some ugly hubs...
i went out and bought a auto lock the next day...


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

Hey SELRIDER have you sold your wheels yet?, and if not would you consider any trades?


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

they might be sold boost boy said he wants them but i will find out tom... if not i would consider a trade!!!


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

All right man let me know I have misc. SR20 parts such as stock cams, clear corners (B14), Nology wires, Magnacor wires, Denso Iridium plugs, Stock Classic SE-R wheels w/ Advan road race tires blah blah blah..........(probably dont want those though. Let me know tomorrow


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

GlowstickBoy said:


> *I wish someone would steal my hubcaps. They keep on making a clicking noise when I go over bumps. Makes it sound like a piece of shit.
> *


I'm not the only one!!! I need to loose the pizza platers, they make so much noise. Maybe I can jack some new ones


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

....or you could just go to Canadian tire and get some bling bling ones like mine!!! they have all kinds of styles!

-Nick


----------

